# Browning Citori 725 Feather Bbl Selector



## phillipsmike (Oct 16, 2016)

I just bought a 725 Citori Feather.  The Bbl selector when switched to under first fires both barrels fine, when switched to over it only fires 1 then need to switch to safe and change selector to get to fire other.  This is brand new just bought it.  I don't have time to ship off to Browning.  Anybody have any idea on how to fix or a good gunsmith in metro Atlanta that can fix.  Thanks.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Oct 18, 2016)

If you don't have time to ship to Browning you might not have time to wait for a good 'smith to fix it during hunting season.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Oct 18, 2016)

call Patrick Coady at 678-599-8172 & see if he can work you in.


----------



## phillipsmike (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks will try Patrick.


----------



## Stieet (Oct 24, 2016)

Are you shooting clays or hunting?

Most clay's shooters shoot the bottom barrel first anyway as we "believe" the recoil from the bottom is straighter back with less barrel rise resulting in a second easier shot.

But, the gun should be repaired as it "may" stop shooting either way.


----------

